# Dash lights?



## mattrbrts2 (Mar 24, 2017)

Does anyone know how to change the lights from the orange to a different color on 2008 nissan sentra or will the 2007 dash fit?


----------



## Necronomicon (Mar 27, 2017)

If the 2007 dash fits, it'll likely need to be programmed to your VIN anyways at a nissan dealer or a fancy independent shop. Your best bet is to change the SMD LEDs soldered onto the board itself, more trouble than it's worth honestly. Some places online sell rebuilt clusters or will even change yours for you for around $150


----------

